

Show HN: Emacs image editing via imgix - jacktasia
https://github.com/imgix/imgix-emacs

======
teddyh
This is great and all, but it’s yet another Emacs mode for a Software-as-a-
service.

Viewed purely as an image manipulation tool, I have real trouble seeing a good
reason why this couldn’t be done locally using Cairo. Viewed as an Imgix
parameter previewer, I don’t see why you wouldn’t simply use Imgix directly
via a web browser.

~~~
hollerith
>I don’t see why you wouldn’t simply use Imgix directly via a web browser.

I don't see why I'd want to do it in a web browser when I can simply do it
directly in Emacs :)

~~~
teddyh
Imgix is a image web hosting service. I’d assume that anyone wanting to use
such a thing would be perfectly at home using a web browser.

------
coding4all
This is great! I can barely remember my editor/IDE days before Emacs. I mean
there was nano, pico, vi, vim, Gedit, and on to Eclipse, but Emacs was the
only one that allowed me to work the way that I think.

~~~
craigching
I can remember my days before emacs, it was about six months of vi back in
1990. Been emacs ever since :)

I don't know much about imgix, looks like a service to add to or possibly
enhance images? Demo looks neat though! I do use emacs as an asset browser for
quick looks at images to verify content in web apps, but I'm not sure I'd use
something like this personally.

~~~
hga
Ha! In my early days of computing, when we had to walk to school uphill both
ways, 5 miles in the snow, going from punch cards in 1977 to line editors was
_fantastic_ , I first used original "ed" in 1978, with it's one error message
of "?" (it was developed in the days when 110 baud Teletype terminals put an
_extreme_ premium on every character typed and printed), some random ones in
micros, then EMACS was a fantastic improvement in 1979-80. And I haven't
looked back.

